# Does anyone else's phone slow to a crawl if it doesn't get restarted every day or so?



## hmichaelkim

Anyone know of a free app that restarts your phone automatically at a certain time?


----------



## Razorblood

I think you are better off using AutoKiller Memory Optimizer. Its not a task killer. It modifies Android's inner memory manager. Set to optimum. Took away the times when my phone went to a crawl. Try it.


----------



## LEGEND

I use profiler and its plugin to automate most of mu phones functions, I also have tasker.... I use them to control brightness, audio settings, etc.


----------

